# Mozilla Firefox (0.8) stellt Seite nicht richtig dar....



## trousty (1. März 2004)

Hallo... 

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.. 
Meine Seite wird mit Mozilla Firefox 0.8 nicht richtig dargestellt. 
Das Problem ist ... ich wollte die Schriftart wst_swed verwenden. Doch er zeigt mir das nur mit Schriftart Arial oder Times New Roman an.

Und ich habe so eine Script von dynamicdrive.com  ... so eine shock wave text... der wird überhaupt nicht angezeigt.
Mit Opera und IE wird aber alles richtig angezeigt. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------

